# Recommend Dovetail Jig for first time making Dovetail



## rcboals (Nov 27, 2020)

I want to make some Dovetail joints for simple box or drawers. I don't know if I will get into doing very many. I have been looking a Jigs on line. The EZ one by General Tools looks good on the video demonstration but hey what doesn't look good on demo videos?  I would like it to be very simple and easy to figure out how to use. I would like it to work on a router table and on a bench with my router if possible. I see a boat load of older used ones on Fleabay, like Craftsman etc. under $100.00 but wouldn't know if it was a good deal and do what I want. Anyway, I did warn you when I joined would be asking total beginner noob type questions.  I have a new Bosch 1617EVS and a router table, and a 1/2" freud dovetail bit. I did a search here and coudn't find any recent advice on this subject.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Why spoil the fun by using a jig? Do a search for Make Dovetail Joints Without a Jig - Weekend With Wood 2015

Never buy what you can make. 

o a search for


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

rcboals said:


> I want to make some Dovetail joints for simple box or drawers. I don't know if I will get into doing very many. I have been looking a Jigs on line. The EZ one by General Tools looks good on the video demonstration but hey what doesn't look good on demo videos?  I would like it to be very simple and easy to figure out how to use. I would like it to work on a router table and on a bench with my router if possible. I see a boat load of older used ones on Fleabay, like Craftsman etc. under $100.00 but wouldn't know if it was a good deal and do what I want. Anyway, I did warn you when I joined would be asking total beginner noob type questions.  I have a new Bosch 1617EVS and a router table, and a 1/2" freud dovetail bit. I did a search here and coudn't find any recent advice on this subject.


Well there is no easy dovetail jig, some are easier than others but.... there are a lot of steps to follow to get the joint cut to where it both fits and looks good. I have the Porter Cable 4216(PC) which is capable of cutting many kinds of joints. The PC like almost all dovetail jigs is lacking in clear detailed instructions. In other words you have to play with it then adjust it and if you are like many keep adjusting and adjusting until it collects dust in the corner of the shop and oh speaking of dust get ready for a chest/belly covered in shavings and dust...... That's the negative. 

The positive is if you can ever get it set up correctly and follow all the needed steps it can produce a nice finished project.

When I first got mine I got it dialed in for through dovetails and finger joints and I guess because of the mess it makes put it down for several years. The early part of this year I was looking at buying a Incra System? That makes quick and easy box joints on the table saw and was going to get it until I said to myself why spend the money on a jig when I already have a jig that makes the same joint? So I broke out the PC and had to do the learning curve all over again but this time made a shop built dust collector for it that helped a lot with the mess. I made a lot of boxes and kept good notes especially on keeping grain orientation flowing around the box. With all of that said I haven't touched in around 4 months.

I just looked at Leigh's Super jig Super Jig and according to the reviews its a lot easier to use than the other PC type jigs. Still you need to read and follow label directions. If I were getting it I would get the VRS dust control system that attaches to it. The bad part is is that it is pricey compared to other jigs.

I also looked at Leigh's RTJ400 RTJ400 . It is for the router table and if I had to do it all over again would likely get it but would watch some more video's and do some more research on it first. Didn't look at the price until now... $379. About the same price as the Super Jig with VRS Attachment.

That's my input. Let us know which way you go. Be safe and good luck.


----------



## oldprinter1468 (Dec 29, 2019)

rcboals said:


> I want to make some Dovetail joints for simple box or drawers. I don't know if I will get into doing very many. I have been looking a Jigs on line. The EZ one by General Tools looks good on the video demonstration but hey what doesn't look good on demo videos?  I would like it to be very simple and easy to figure out how to use. I would like it to work on a router table and on a bench with my router if possible. I see a boat load of older used ones on Fleabay, like Craftsman etc. under $100.00 but wouldn't know if it was a good deal and do what I want. Anyway, I did warn you when I joined would be asking total beginner noob type questions.  I have a new Bosch 1617EVS and a router table, and a 1/2" freud dovetail bit. I did a search here and coudn't find any recent advice on this subject.


There are lots of choices out there. And you can certainly make them by hand. Or you can use box joints, which are simpler to make and look nearly as attractive. I have a very simple set-up I got from Sears in '82. I purchased it with my first Craftsman router at the time. Works on a bench with a hand held router. It contained the jig, bit and pattern bushing. Very basic (you can't change spacing or anything like that), but I successfully made several drawers over the years. I'm sure Rockler sells a basic set or PC. I wouldn't hesitate to purchase on used IF you are certain you getting all the parts AND instructions.


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a Leigh D4R Pro, while I didn't find it particularly easy as I was new to dovetails, I felt it was a very good jig. Leigh Dovetail Jigs and Mortise Tenon Jigs | D4R Pro Dovetail Jig Leigh Joinery Jigs


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm glad you asked the question(s) as I see Leigh has made a VRS attachment specifically for Porter Cable Jigs. For them it is a reasonable price.


----------



## oldprinter1468 (Dec 29, 2019)

I noticed this link to an article on dovetail jigs, you might find it useful. Dovetail Jigs


----------



## rcboals (Nov 27, 2020)

oldprinter1468 said:


> I noticed this link to an article on dovetail jigs, you might find it useful. Dovetail Jigs


Thank you for that article it s very helpful. I had kind of reached the conclusion that I would need to spend more to get a good tool and am not thinking General Tools EZ jig or Harbor Freight etc. Imagine that at age 71 I am finally figuring out that most all the time in my life I pretty much have got what I paid for.  duh! At this point it looks like the Porter Cable is a good quality tool to make joints for and money wise it won't break the bank. Thank youi


----------



## rcboals (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks everybody I just ordered the Porter Cable Dovetail Jig 4216 Amazon Smile $175.94 didn't think I could go to wrong at that price.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

rcboals said:


> Thanks everybody I just ordered the Porter Cable Dovetail Jig 4216 Amazon Smile $175.94 didn't think I could go to wrong at that price.


May I recommend the Leigh VRS 1200 great price.. check out the 10 percent off for new customers and free shipping *176-609* - VRS1200 Vacuum and Router Support for the Leigh 4200 Series Dovetail Jig. VRS 1200


----------



## rcboals (Nov 27, 2020)

Marco said:


> May I recommend the Leigh VRS 1200 great price.. check out the 10 percent off for new customers and free shipping *176-609* - VRS1200 Vacuum and Router Support for the Leigh 4200 Series Dovetail Jig. VRS 1200


Thanks Marco, Looks like a pretty neat vac system. I will need to wait and see how big of a mess it makes without it, and how much I am going to use the jig. I appreciate people like you that share their knowledge about products. I would probably never found out that Leigh made something for the Porter Cable Jigs. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

rcboals said:


> Thanks Marco, Looks like a pretty neat vac system. I will need to wait and see how big of a mess it makes without it, and how much I am going to use the jig. I appreciate people like you that share their knowledge about products. I would probably never found out that Leigh made something for the Porter Cable Jigs. Thanks for the info.


Sounds like a smart plan. My VRS just arrived today! Unfortunately won't be able to use it for a week or 2 as my better half has me making ornaments and her 3 drawer nightstand. I'll let you know how it works for me. Besides it being dust collection it supports the router that likes to fall off the jig. Don't ask how I know.


----------

